# VZ grips for 1911



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've heard a lot of good things about VZ grips and was wondering if anyone here uses them on their 1911. I've been looking at the "alien" grips and would appreciate some input before I make the purchase. I'm also debating whether to do the "thumb notch" or not. 

Pictures would be helpful if anyone has them! Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had more sets than I can currently recall. I prefer the 320s or Tactical Diamonds if the gun is for carry. Some of the grip offerings are too coarse or edgy. I did not find the Aliens to be that comfortable while shooting or carrying.

As for the mag notch I can take it or leave it.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

VZ's with thumb notch on a Springfield Armory Range Officer.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the Frag Grips with the smaller thumb notch. Very aggressive not real comfy for carrying all day (do-able) great for competition/ general shooting.

I wish I would have gotten the larger thumb notch, I prefer the way it looks and feel getting to the mag release would be even easier.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The "scoop" notch can be a little irritating, I had to take a file and sand paper to tame the top edge of the cut


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a rock island Tac II VZ. It came stock with Operators. I love them !!!! They are a little rough for some shooters, but I have never had an issue with them.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

It is your hand and there is a wide range of texture in their line. I would say try them and see how your hand likes them. VZ grips seem to be sort of a fad now so if you hate them you can probably sell them without too much of a loss. Might even make money on them.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Like holsters you will end up with boxes full of grips, specially 1911s grips.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a pair of VZ G10 grips on my Beretta 92FS and they are very nice. They provide a very secure grip without being too aggressive. Mine are the tactical slant pattern. I do not have VZ grips on my 1911 but recently handled a SIG Scorpion 1911 which does not have VZ grips, but G10 grips made by Hogue which are similar. They felt good and looked good.


----------



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

I have Operator II grips on my competition 9mm 1911s. I don't find them rough at all. I don't need the large thumb notch since no mag changes in steel challenge, but even with the large notch I can't drop a mag without shifting my grip - average size hands BTW.


----------

